# DISCUSS: Best Oceanic Skyline



## Manila-X

Even with the Eureka, I'll still go for Sydney. BTW, will Sydney build some supertalls or scrapers taller than the Eureka in the future?


----------



## A r c h i

Sydney have a 235m height limit. Brisbane and the Gold Coast are most likely to build a scraper taller than Eureka, but Melbourne could too as a couple of sites on Spencer Street have no height limit and are rumoured to be future hosts of a supertall or two in the not too distant future.


----------



## Tornado

i go for Sydney.. gold coast is nice tooo..

Brisbane... good
Melbourne great


----------



## Anton

FOr me, 
1. Sydney
2. Brisbane (refer Fabians pics on page 2)
3. Gold Coast

hmmm - it seems i didn't post these:
By Huw Porter. Much more from all around the world. His photography is superb.


----------



## fox1

Sydney

Melbourne

Brisbane

Perth

Auckland

Gold Coast


----------



## wowsim

fox1 said:


> Sydney
> 
> Melbourne
> 
> Brisbane
> 
> Perth
> 
> Auckland
> 
> Gold Coast


Seconded.


----------



## JoSin

Sydney is very beautiful. It gives u the feeling of australian australia...hahaz.


----------



## SkyLerm

For me:
1) Sydney
2) Melbourne (very tight with Sydney)
3) Brisbane
4) Gold Coast
:cheers:


----------



## Manila-X

Australian cities have a unique location and so are cities in New Zealand. If Melbourne or Sydney are located in North America, then they would just be average skylines compared those with Houston or Atlanta!


----------



## Bitxofo

Sydney!
:yes:


----------



## Manila-X

Sydney should build some supertalls or anything taller then The Eureka!


----------



## Anton

WANCH said:


> Sydney should build some supertalls or anything taller then The Eureka!


Unfortunately, Sydney has a 235m height limit. 3 buildings (or more if we include spires) are on or almost on that limit. 

BUT, size doesn’t matter. It’s what you do with what you’ve got.  The fact is that although we no longer have the tallest Aussie buildings, the quality and design of some of Sydney’s recent buildings is outstanding and they are not particularly tall. I’d even say the best in the country.


----------



## Manila-X

Anton said:


> Unfortunately, Sydney has a 235m height limit. 3 buildings (or more if we include spires) are on or almost on that limit.
> 
> BUT, size doesn’t matter. It’s what you do with what you’ve got.  The fact is that although we no longer have the tallest Aussie buildings, the quality and design of some of Sydney’s recent buildings is outstanding and they are not particularly tall. I’d even say the best in the country.


Why is there a limit? Is it because the airport is close to the city?


----------



## Anton

WANCH said:


> Why is there a limit? Is it because the airport is close to the city?


I believe that is the reason given, and could be hard to argue with. It's calculated using approach angles from the airport.

I’ve also heard that it is to keep Sydney Tower as the tallest building – but that just seems stupid. Another reason is to not have the skyline and harbour over dominated by “overly” tall building/s. 

Others may know more. Send a pm to CULWULLA - he may not see this thread. He works for Sydney City Council and i am sure will be happy to explain.


----------



## Manila-X

Anton said:


> I believe that is the reason given, and could be hard to argue with. It's calculated using approach angles from the airport.
> 
> I’ve also heard that it is to keep Sydney Tower as the tallest building – but that just seems stupid. Another reason is to not have the skyline and harbour over dominated by “overly” tall building/s.
> 
> Others may know more. Send a pm to CULWULLA - he may not see this thread. He works for Sydney City Council and i am sure will be happy to explain.


A little off topic but HK's former international airport was a bit close to the city centre but the city had skyscrapers over 300 m.

But it's plain stupid to have the concept of Sydney Tower as the tallest structure. You won't see that in Shanghai or Kuala Lumpur!


----------



## Anton

WANCH said:


> A little off topic but HK's former international airport was a bit close to the city centre but the city had skyscrapers over 300 m.
> 
> But it's plain stupid to have the concept of Sydney Tower as the tallest structure. You won't see that in Shanghai or Kuala Lumpur!


But as I recall there were height limits in Kowloon – where airport was located. Lol – such were the pressures on Kowloon for space that ALL buildings for miles were built to the height limit. And remember that famous right-hand turn? It was one of the worlds scariest or thrilling airports depending on your point of view. 

Yes, on the Island across the harbour they have always had tall buildings but I think even now they are no taller than the surrounding hills.

Anyway, that’s only a partial explanation for the differences between the two cities – I’ve no doubt that you are correct in that Sydney is more conservative than Hong Kong in this regard. The reality is somewhere in the middle.

EDIT: lol, you are in Hong Kong. talk about telling people how to suck eggs - sorry


----------



## Manila-X

Anton said:


> But as I recall there were height limits in Kowloon – where airport was located. Lol – such were the pressures on Kowloon for space that ALL buildings for miles were built to the height limit. And remember that famous right-hand turn? It was one of the worlds scariest or thrilling airports depending on your point of view.
> 
> Yes, on the Island across the harbour they have always had tall buildings but I think even now they are no taller than the surrounding hills.
> 
> Anyway, that’s only a partial explanation for the differences between the two cities – I’ve no doubt that you are correct in that Sydney is more conservative than Hong Kong in this regard. The reality is somewhere in the middle.
> 
> EDIT: lol, you are in Hong Kong. talk about telling people how to suck eggs - sorry


True that Kowloon did have height limits on it's structure when Kai-Tak was operational but I just wanna make my point that there are skyscrapers over 300 m a few miles from the airport which is right across the harbour.

Anyway, Sydney still has an impressive skyline even when it's dominated by the Sydney Tower. Again, in some extent, I find it more impressive than Melbourne. But if Sydney can't build supertalls, they can make it up with an iconic skyscraper.

And yes I'm a HKer if you happen to check out today's banner but I'm not Chinese though!


----------



## A r c h i

Another reason why Sydney has the 235m height limit is to minimise overshadowing in certain areas of the city.


----------



## Manila-X

Archibomber said:


> Another reason why Sydney has the 235m height limit is to minimise overshadowing in certain areas of the city.


If that's the case, then Melbourne will continue to have Australia's tallest buildings. And the city also has a nice setting for a skyline.

But again, I still choose Sydney!


----------



## A r c h i

You never know one day it may be Brisbane and the Gold Coast who house Australia's tallest building's.


----------



## Manila-X

Archibomber said:


> You never know one day it may be Brisbane and the Gold Coast who house Australia's tallest building's.


I wouldn't mind Brisbane. But Gold Coast though has an impressive skyline even if it's mostly residential.


----------



## broadie

gold coast dose have Australias tallest building to spire
but its kinda cheating hope 100 story transit center has a taller roof


----------



## Giorgio

Cant avoid Sydney, its Skyline is simply amazing.

Sydney
Melbourne
Brisbane
GC
Auckland


----------



## Manila-X

[Gio?gos] said:


> Cant avoid Sydney, its Skyline is simply amazing.
> 
> Sydney
> Melbourne
> Brisbane
> GC
> Auckland


Auckland's skyline is impressive but mostly mid-rises, kinda like San Diego. The Skytower can make it up though


----------



## fox1

WANCH said:


> Australian cities have a unique location and so are cities in New Zealand. If Melbourne or Sydney are located in North America, then they would just be average skylines compared those with Houston or Atlanta!


very average. like Houston and Atlanta


----------



## Manila-X

Well Sydney to me is average and is not as dense as NY, HK or even Chicago. 

Toronto though can rival Sydney's skyline.


----------



## fox1




----------



## Manila-X

Ok, Sydney wins this one


----------



## Anton

fox1 said:


>


eek!!! the bridge is falling over and its taking the skyline with it.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Australia has a lot of attractive skylines. I think Melbourne is the best one.


----------



## Manila-X

hydrogen said:


> Australia has a lot of attractive skylines. I think Melbourne is the best one.


I prefer Sydney over Melbourne even if Melbourne builds the tallest buildings in the country.


----------



## Roar/

Sydney
Melbourne
Auckland
GC
Adelaide
Perth
Brisbane


----------



## ZZ-II

Sydney and Melbourne


----------



## cmoonflyer

Sydney


Brisbane

Melbourne


Perth


Gold Coast
__________________


----------



## alsen

sydney
sydney..dramatic setting and beautiful harbour


----------



## eddster

It all depends on your perspective. My favorite views are:
1 Melbourne from the Bellarine Peninsula. You sit on the beach at Portarlington (beer in hand, of course) and the towers of the city rise out of the water directly in front of you. 60 miles by road but only 30 or so as the crow flies
2 Similarly the Gold Coast from Tweed Heads or Coolangatta. A broad sweep of towers rising out of the horizon but gradually sinking below the horizon
3 Some nice views of Sydney from Glebe


----------



## DrasQue

Melbourne
Sydney
Gold Coast
Perth


----------



## Manila-X

Sydney then Melbourne


----------



## Sinjin P.

Melbourne
Sydney


----------



## Manila-X

Australian cities remind me of US or Canadian cities. The country's largest city have impressive skylines.

How about Auckland? Ok it's mostly mid-rises but they have the Skytower. But if the city have some supertalls, it would have an impressive skyline.


----------



## Svartmetall

1. Sydney
2. Melbourne.
3. Brisbane
4. Auckland
5. Perth
6. Gold Coast
7. Adelaide
8. Hobart
9. Darwin
10. Canberra


----------



## KIWIKAAS

^^
What about Wellington?
Lower than Darwin or Canberra?


----------



## skyscraperboy

1) Melbourne.
2) Gold Coast
3) Sydney


----------



## city_thing




----------



## Vixtro

wanda sykes hahaha


----------



## Kailyas

1. Melbourne
2. Sydney
3. Perth.


----------



## Manila-X

1) Sydney
2) Melbourne
3) Gold Coast
4) Perth
5) Auckland


----------



## aksu

From cities I visited i think it would be:

1. Sydney
2. Melbourne
3. Brisbane
4. and in the far end Perth

Maybe I'm wrong but I was in each city too short to observe it better


----------



## Manila-X

Auckland's skyline is ok. It has the Skytower but the average building there isn't that tall


----------



## hkskyline

Gold Coast's skyline is quite dramatic. It looks somewhat Dubai-ish, with a long linear skyline.


----------



## Manila-X

hkskyline said:


> Gold Coast's skyline is quite dramatic. It looks somewhat Dubai-ish, with a long linear skyline.


It changed with the Q-Tower. Without it Gold Coast is one of those simple beachfront skyline kinda like Honolulu or Durban


----------



## hkskyline

Gold coast's boom is making quite a large skyline, including the Q1 tower :

Source : http://www.pbase.com/bretthochkins/image/60060647


----------



## Manila-X

Gold Coast has a predominantly residential skyline. Looks nice though


----------



## diz

1) Perth
2) Sydney
3) Brisbane
4) Auckland
5) Melbourne


----------



## Manila-X

diz said:


> 1) Perth
> 2) Sydney
> 3) Brisbane
> 4) Auckland
> 5) Melbourne


We all have our own opinions but Perth can be better than Sydney


----------



## hkskyline

KIWIKAAS said:


> ^^
> What about Wellington?
> Lower than Darwin or Canberra?


I picked up an article earlier saying that some people in Darwin don't want to 'commit the same mistakes as Gold Coast' and keep the skyscrapers away. Even 20 stories seem too high it looks like.


----------



## timmy- brissy

Melbourne
Gold Coast
Sydney
Brisbane
Adelaide
Auckland
Perth
Wellington.


----------



## KIWIKAAS

hkskyline said:


> I picked up an article earlier saying that some people in Darwin don't want to 'commit the same mistakes as Gold Coast' and keep the skyscrapers away. Even 20 stories seem too high it looks like.


They have a couple under construction there. 90 and 100m I believe


----------



## hkskyline

KIWIKAAS said:


> They have a couple under construction there. 90 and 100m I believe


Here's the article :

*Skyscrapers would be `a mistake' in capital *
4 February 2008
Northern Territory News/Sunday Territorian

THE Territory's development boom is most visible in Darwin, where the skyline has changed dramatically in just a few years. 

The above panorama by Northern Territory News photographer BRAD FLEET illustrates the change -- most notably skyscrapers being erected on the edges of the CBD. 

This has divided opinion, with some onlookers hailing the arrival of a maturing city and others lamenting the loss of the character that defined the Territory capital. 

Last year the Government was forced to admit the city's development needed a new direction, holding a major planning forum to hear the range of views on the topic. 

New regulations were brought in to the planning scheme, dictating new city buildings must have awnings and ``active'' street frontage -- shops, entry point and glass rather than just walls. 

A real estate expert said on a recent trip to Darwin that the city was at risk of making the same mistakes as the Gold Coast. 

First National chief executive Ray Ellis said: ``All development is good for cities like Darwin and what's happened around Cullen Bay is sensational. 

``But to allow 20-30 storey developments in a city of this size is a long-term mistake,'' he said.


----------



## Manila-X

Any pics of Darwin?


----------



## JayT

WANCH said:


> Any pics of Darwin?











http://www.ntnews.com.au/article/2008/02/04/3264_ntnews.html <article about Darwin Skyline.










J


----------



## timmy- brissy

It will definately be tough in the future.Maybe Sydney coming second or third because of height restrictions.Perth and Brisbane have certianly chance of having a better skyline than Sydney and maybe places like like Darwin will enter the discussion.


----------



## hkskyline

I think Gold Coast has superb potential with its awesome beach and ocean setting plus Q1 to anchor the skyline now.


----------



## Jardoga

1.Brisbane
2.Melbourne
3.Aukland
4.Perth
5.Adelaide
6.Sydney 
Sorry but Sydney is overated, its to plain, not diverse enough for me IMO.


----------



## melbstud

Darwon seems to be booming, still love MEL, SYD, BNE, PER, ADL


----------



## Quall

1. Gold Coast
2. Sydney
3. Melbourne
4. Auckland
5. Brisbane

Perhaps my top five internationally


----------



## Dean

Marvellous Melbourne


----------



## MelboyPete

IMO that 3rd pic makes Melbourne look as dense as Sydney, but hey looks are deceiving.
Love all those pics...Melbourne has a 'kick-arse' skyline.


----------



## angkor princess

1. SYDNEY - cohesive opera house & bridge makes it magical plus high rises on both sides of the harbour. Combined would be a long stretch of buildings.

2. MELBA - docklands, rialto towers stands guardian proudly over the CBD and the unique and stylish surrounding skyscrapers.

3. GOLD COAST - skyscrapers sitting nicely beach bumming with its crowning jewel the Q1 almost like a dream.

4. PERTH 

5. AUCKLAND


----------



## timmy- brissy

OK Wanch ive read you post why don't these cities get Super Talls.Well first of all Hong Kong has a huge population and needs to house these people that's why they have a lot of high rises.Wouldn't it be stupid for some city like Auckland to have super tall if no ones going to work or live there.High rises just aren't as popular as living in Suburbia.Even Chicago has it as well it's not just all skyline.I agree the height limit in Sydney could be raised to 250m but it isn't going to happen soon.So now you'll see more quality in the design and not just focused on the height.Which will overall make a better skyline.


----------



## Quall

1. Sydney
2. Gold Coast
3. Auckland
4. Melbourne
5. Perth


----------



## invincible

timmy- brissy said:


> OK Wanch ive read you post why don't these cities get Super Talls.Well first of all Hong Kong has a huge population and needs to house these people that's why they have a lot of high rises.Wouldn't it be stupid for some city like Auckland to have super tall if no ones going to work or live there.High rises just aren't as popular as living in Suburbia.Even Chicago has it as well it's not just all skyline.I agree the height limit in Sydney could be raised to 250m but it isn't going to happen soon.So now you'll see more quality in the design and not just focused on the height.Which will overall make a better skyline.


There aren't many supertalls because it makes little economic sense to build one. And a lot of companies are over the dick-measuring contest these days. Both of the big banks headquartered in Melbourne have or will soon move out of their skyscrapers and into shorter buildings (8-12st) with larger floorplates, doing away with the entire concept of enclosed offices or cubicles.

Office vacancies are as low as ever and there is a severe housing shortage across a lot of Australia so demand isn't the problem.


----------



## timmy- brissy

^^ Thanks i guess i'll let the experts do the talking.


----------



## isaidso

1. Melbourne
2. Sydney
3. Brisbane
4. Auckland
5. Gold Coast


----------



## hkskyline




----------



## timmy- brissy

Wow good pic hkskyline! But that pic shows just hows much space sydney has for buildings around 230m.Sydney seems to be densing up again and in area such as Chatswood and parra and i like that however after they are done i do wish sydney would bring some more stunner's such as GPT,aurora,latitude,world tower,Deutsch bank and many more.But im sure their are a few in the pipeline.


----------



## JayT

hkskyline said:


>



Thats a funny shot. Apart from Sydney Tower there are no distinguishable Sydney Icons in that shot and the way it rises out of the suburbs makes it look like Makati.

j


----------



## Ddog94

brisbane in 5 years


----------



## India101

1.Sydney










2.Melbourne










3.Gold Coast










4.Brisbane










5.Auckland










6.Perth










7.Adelaide










8.Wellington










9.Darwin










10.Hobart


----------



## JayT

I found these really interesting - even if they are a bit lopsided.


University of Queensland and Western Suburbs









Torbrek & Highgate Hill




























Gabba Stadium & CBD











Source - The Prof - Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/evanman/sets/72157605215102740/


----------



## mvictory

Melbourne vs Sydney skylines.

Setting: Sydney is the obvious choice with the harbour which provides one of the most beautiful settings for a city in the world. But on the other hand Melbourne is surrounded by beautiful gardens, the bay, the yarra, etc.. so still has a very nice surrounding.

Height: Melbourne wins hands down.

Density: Sydney is one large dense chunk of towers with several satelite cities (north Sydney, Chatswood etc..). Melbourne has several clusters surrounding the CBD "gap" so overall is not as dense.

Architecture: Melbourne's towers are generally much more varied then sydney's which are all white and boxy.

Im biased due to me being from melbourne so naturally Melbourne wins hands down.


----------



## isaidso

*01. Melbourne 
02. Sydney
03. Brisbane 
04. Perth 
05. Gold Coast 

06. Auckland 
07. Adelaide 
08. Wellington 
09. Townsville 
10. Hobart*


----------



## Disturbing Reality

1. Gold Coast
2. Sydney
3. Melbourne
4. Brisbane
5. Auckland
6. Perth
-----the end-----


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Sydney-









http://www.flickr.com/photos/novalan/5626026132/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/xenedis/5623661762/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dugaldmc/3944590790


----------



## Vrooms

^^nice pictures!!:cheers:


----------



## Magnetic Lima

Considering that a skyline is the picture of the silhouette of the most iconic buildings of a city or town against a sky background, which can be accompanied by other natural features such as a harbour, mountains, beaches, rivers, etc. But, the main idea is the focus on that silhouette and not which city is best or which city is the biggest...
I can say that the top-5 in Australasia are:

1. Sydney (Australia)
2. Gold Coast (Australia)
3. Auckland (New Zealand)
4. Melbourne (Australia)
5. Townsville (Australia) 

I may be accused of being biased with Townsville, but the silhouette the CBD building (although not as tall as the larger cities), combined with Castle Hill & a distant Mount Stuart in the distance, it gives a very nice skyline to this small tropical city.


Cheers


----------



## Magnetic Lima

This one shows Castle Hill in the background


and a photo of mine:









Taken from Magnetic Island, 3 days after Cyclone Yasi and you can see the CBD and Mount Stuart in the background


----------



## Disturbing Reality

> 1. Gold Coast
> 2. Sydney
> 3. Melbourne
> 4. Brisbane
> 5. Auckland
> 6. Perth
> -----the end-----


1. Gold Coast
2. Sydney
3. Melbourne
4. Auckland
5. Brisbane
6. Perth

auckland making its way up:cheers:


----------



## Burden

Magnetic Lima said:


> http://i41.tinypic.com/2m30n77.jpg


Hey! I took this photo way back in the day when Altitude was being built must of been a few years now.


----------



## Magnetic Lima

Burden said:


> Hey! I took this photo way back in the day when Altitude was being built must of been a few years now.


Hi Buddy, it is one of the best photos anyone can find on google picture... those 2 buildings (if yor're not in Townsville) have been finished to a certain degree. For what I read in the local paper, the 2 constructors run out of cash and the whole things stopped. They mainly need to finish with the interior (bathrooms, tiles, etc), so that's why they are unoccupied.

But without the cranes on top, the buildings look much better and add a little height to the Townsville skyline.

Cheers


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

1. Sydney


Sydney in the morning by chaotic images, on Flickr



2. Melbourne









http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/5837127595/in/photostream



3. Brisbane









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markusgebauer/5848839096/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/



4. Gold Coast


Surfers Paradise HDR by Geoff Dunn Photography, on Flickr


----------



## oliver999

sydney looks charming.


----------



## Yellow Fever

my dream is one day I can own one of those expensive penthouses on the top of the tallest condo in Gold Coast and spend the rest of my life there with those hot aussie cougars.


----------



## dustin.feroz

either Gold Coast or Sydney


----------



## KingmanIII

Yellow Fever said:


> my dream is one day I can own one of those expensive penthouses on the top of the tallest condo in Gold Coast and spend the rest of my life there with those hot aussie cougars.


damn straight :cheers:


----------



## japanese001

Brisbane


Brisbane by kelliejane1, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

Sydney


View From Sydney Tower by Yone-chang, on Flickr


----------



## timmy- brissy

Brisbane certainly is growing at a rapid rate.


----------



## japanese001

Sydney


Sydney skyline・シドニーのスカイライン by drayy, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001

View from Story Bridge, Brisbane, Queensland by Eduardo Mariz, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jd878/6901918463/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## japanese001

Sydney by allie_claire, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Brisbane









http://www.flickr.com/photos/leafypages/6923147292/sizes/l/in/photostream/
Uploaded with imageshack.us


Brisbane Skyline by froilandollente, on Flickr


Melbourne









http://www.flickr.com/photos/arlettelayher/6923823494/sizes/l/in/photostream/
Uploaded with imageshack.us


----------



## japanese001

絵に描いたようなシドニー！ by lefty1007, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

1. Melbourne









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7114980097/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/suzz7/7162992142/sizes/l/in/photostream/


2. Sydney


sydney skyline sm by Sing Gao, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/murrayhenwood/7030617475/sizes/l/in/photostream/


3. Brisbane


Brisbane City Botanic Gardens from the Kangaroo Point Cliffs by Evan Tantum Photography, on Flickr


4. Gold Coast









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pictrip/7040732387/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Surfers Paradise by GeZ O'Keefe Photography, on Flickr


5. Perth









JJ Harrison - Wikipedia


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> 2. Sydney
> 
> 
> sydney skyline sm by Sing Gao, on Flickr


:cheers::cheers::cheers:

This has to be one of the great photos of Sydney!!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

1. Sydney









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mornnb/7425513692/sizes/h/in/photostream/


2. Melbourne









http://www.flickr.com/photos/phase-one/7390819294/sizes/h/in/photostream/


3. Brisbane









http://www.flickr.com/photos/joebrosnan/7525072160/sizes/h/in/[email protected]/


4. Gold Coast









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sifor/7506611028/sizes/k/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7419063774/sizes/h/in/photostream/


5. Perth









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7425671376/


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Melbourne


Melbourne City Skyline by spaceXmedia, on Flickr


Sydney


Sydney Opera House in Black & White by spaceXmedia, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Melbourne


Melbourne June 12 Skyline by Manny 3030, on Flickr


Brisbane


Brisbane, Queensland, Australia by carawah, on Flickr


----------



## singoone

Lot of great pics on this page. :cheers2: 
My ranking:
1) Melbourne - tall and nice towers + dense skyline
2) Gold Coast - looks like real paradise 
3) Brisbane - has very spectacular towers
4) Sydney - big, dense skyline but it needs some dominating towers like Melbourne has
5) Perth - nice skyline but not as good as those above


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Gold Coast


Surfers from The Broadwater by Merynda, on Flickr


----------



## Major Deegan

1. Sydney / Melbourne
2. Goldcoast
3. Brisbane / Perth 
4. Auckland / Adelaide
5. Wellington


----------



## Yellow Fever

I love GC as well.


Surfers Paradise, Gold Coast, Queensland by voodecki, on Flickr


Gold Coast from Q1 by Crikeyninja, on Flickr


Surfers Paradise, QLD by Mark Finley, Life's a Beach!!!!, on Flickr


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

Sydney


Sydney Skyline by Drew W Collins, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

004 by allausas, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7999462099/


----------



## isaidso

1. Melbourne
2. Sydney
3. Brisbane
4. Gold Coast
5. Perth
6. Auckland


----------



## GenericUser

1) Melbourne
2) Sydney
3) Brisbane
4) Auckland
5) Gold Coast

What really impresses me with Australian cities is their ability to keep surface parking lots at bay. Just looking on Google Maps, there are VERY FEW distinguishable surface lots near the CBD.


----------



## isaidso

Honestly, I'm not sure why we north Americans have so many. You'd think our downtowns would be the first parcels of land to get built out, but astonishingly there are still lots all over the place.


----------



## Dean

GenericUser said:


> 1) Melbourne
> 2) Sydney
> 3) Brisbane
> 4) Auckland
> 5) Gold Coast
> 
> What really impresses me with Australian cities is their ability to keep surface parking lots at bay. Just looking on Google Maps, there are VERY FEW distinguishable surface lots near the CBD.


I was in LA and Vegas last June and noticed just one or two blocks from the strip and the main CBD's it was just site after site of surface carparking or fenced up abandoned sites. 

One of the great things that places like Melbourne have done in the last 20 years is to encourage and promote cafes, clubs,festivals and big events etc and lots of after or all hours hours type entertainment in and around the central CBD which has then led to people wanting to live nearby which has then translated into demand for developers building countless apartment towers which creates the vibrancy. 

Having a huge tram and train network doesn't hurt either.


----------



## DZH22

Dean said:


> I was in LA and Vegas last June and noticed just one or two blocks from the strip and the main CBD's it was just site after site of surface carparking or fenced up abandoned sites.


Certain US cities are not like this at all. For example, have you been to Boston, NYC, Philadelphia, San Francisco, or Baltimore? Those cities all rival (or in the case of NYC, surpass) the density of Sydney and Melbourne. Most of the Southern cities are, unfortunately, as you described.

My current list for Australian/NZ skylines
1. Melbourne - best combo of height and density, poised to pull away from the pack in the next couple of years
2. Sydney - must build taller or risks being overshadowed by smaller cities
3. Brisbane - best transformation of last few years (and still going), looks like a much bigger city than it did
4. Gold Coast - best silhoutte, kind of 1-dimensional up close
5. Perth - BHP is just ok, but overall some nice density improvements and doing a good job stretching across the waterfront
6. Auckland - nice density, is anything new going on here?
7. Adelaide - very impressive building boom, but needs some taller buildings


----------



## Yellow Fever

Brisbane skyline #2 by High five o/, on Flickr


Fantastic Sunset over the Story Bridge by Aus Mackem, on Flickr


Story Bridge at Night by Aus Mackem, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

^^great pictures, 111 Eagle Street looks so good lit up.

I love this aerial of Brisbane,









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8151412172/sizes/h/in/photostream/[/IMG]


----------



## Yellow Fever

Perth, not the best but look really nice for its size.


City of Lights by phil outram, on Flickr


Perth skyline by UWA Faculty of Engineering, Computing and Maths, on Flickr


DSC_8080 by odie015, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Gold Coast,









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8188325037/sizes/h/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/banphotos/8176551038/sizes/h/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8148627099/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Melbourne









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nardvrnza/8182003495/sizes/h/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cooleyd/8162990669/sizes/h/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nardvrnza/8073190798/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## devendra1

why a seperate thread for australia as the top skylines are pretty obvious. This should be mearged with Asia skyline thread to have some sort of compitition


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Well it's Australasia/Oceania, not just Australia, though being the dominant and largest country on the continent, it's no surprise it tends to dominate the list. I do agree being a part of the Asian competition would be more competitive for Australia, however we're not an Asian country.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/louistop/8205284295/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/linh_rom/8204822104/sizes/o/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8170200828/sizes/h/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8224164673/sizes/h/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dexodexo/8180369800/sizes/h/in/[email protected]/


----------



## little universe

1. Melbourne / 墨尔本
2. Sydney / 悉尼
3. Perth / 珀斯
4. Gold Coast / 黄金海岸
5. Brisbane / 布里斯班
6. Adelaide / 阿德莱德
7. Hobart / 霍巴特
8. Darwin / 达尔文
9. Townsville / 汤斯维尔
10.Newcastle / 纽卡斯尔 or Geelong / 吉朗


Sorry Australian cities only...not sure about shabangabang's.


----------



## deranged

1. Melbourne
2. Sydney
3. Gold Coast
4. Brisbane
5. Perth
6. Auckland
7. Adelaide
8. Wellington
9. Chatswood
10. Darwin


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

S Y D N E Y


Sydney's Night Skyline by +Heiwa, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Melbourne!



melbournee12 said:


> Here's a few pics from the hot air balloon ride i went on the other day, i'll be posting a full collection of them on Urban Melbourne in a few weeks time.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sydney panorama by BüniD, on Flickr


P1040106 by BüniD, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sydney by BüniD, on Flickr


P1030957 by BüniD, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Brisbane









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cooleyd/8533394332/


----------



## Yellow Fever

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cooleyd/8532284445/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever

20130221 Brisbane city skyline in HDR effect by Degilbo on flickr, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Wide Angle Brisbane by Benicio Murray, on Flickr


----------



## timo9

Not bad ^^


----------



## Yellow Fever

I could change the title in a second. Do you guys want to vote for that?


----------



## Yellow Fever

In the mean time, more Sydney









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10136638173/in/explore-2013-10-07
by Beetwo77


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

^Plenty good pictures of Sydney at the moment with the intl. fleet review going on!

Any plans to visit the cougars down under, YF?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

http://www.flickr.com/photos/akkk/10115600085/sizes/k/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/lsydney/10063459634/sizes/h/in/[email protected]/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mornnb/10166973674/sizes/h/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mornnb/10153379504/sizes/h/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mornnb/10136536125/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## gabo79

cool


----------



## QuantumX

Yellow Fever said:


> I could change the title in a second. Do you guys want to vote for that?


I don't understand what it is.


----------



## JuanPaulo

QuantumX said:


> I don't understand what it is.


Vote to change the title of the thread from "Australasia" to "Oceania" so cities in Polynesia can be included in the thread kay:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Brisbane









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10296787095/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## isaidso

DZH22 said:


> 1. Melbourne - best combination of height, density, expansiveness, and variety. Also has the best current boom going on, and I expect it to solidify its spot at the top for at least the next few years.
> 2. Sydney - wins in terms of density/quantity, but lacks height compared to other cities on this list, and skyline is a bit stale for Australian standards (most of the recent construction basically blends in and disappears into the crowd, unsure how I feel about the U/C Barangaroo developments)
> 3. Brisbane - most drastic change into "big city" skyline, excellent density, but seems kind of unbalanced at the moment with positioning of 2 tallest buildings. 111+222 looks like an incredible upcoming project, but 1 William Street looks like one of the most awful skyscrapers Brisbane could possibly build. We'll just have to wait and see.
> 4. Perth - tough call over the next one, but it has height, class, expanded its skyline along the water with a bunch of residential buildings, and gets the nod at #4 for its superior urban/city feel
> 5. Gold Coast - best silhouette, awesome height, but up close it really just doesn't do it for me beyond the tallest 4-6 towers, looks more like a giant resort than an actual city
> 6. Auckland - excellent density and the Sky Tower is a nice exclamation point, but lacks the mass to compete with the cities above it
> 7. Adelaide - really nice mass and density at the mid-rise level, actually in the midst of its own unheralded construction boom, but desperately needs some height


That's spot on how I see it as well. I might add that Perth looked better before BHP went up.


----------



## firoz bharmal

Brisbane and Melbourne is good looking skyline...!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Brisbane









http://www.flickr.com/photos/refugee_p/10418353113/in/explore-2013-10-22
by Refugee P


----------



## DCFC1

1 sydney 
2 melbourne
3 Brisbane
4.Perth
5. Adelaide 


The Gold coast is an uber thin strip of land bordering the ocean from which it looks really cool lol ... however . lol


----------



## Racing Green

I think Auckland runs Perth close, definitely above Adelaide but behind Gold Coast IMO.

Courtesy of the NZ forum...


----------



## alheaine

for me, GC has a very good potential..kay:


----------



## Racing Green

1. Melbourne
2. Sydney
3. Brisbane
4. Perth
5. Auckland
6. Gold Coast
7. Adelaide


----------



## Yellow Fever

Melbourne 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/dsi_photo/11123681195/in/contacts/
by Csaba Desvari


----------



## eddie88

I love the Australian skylines, very impressive for cities with relatively small populations, Sidney and Melbourne combined have a smaller population than London but they still have more impressive skylines.


----------



## NanoMini

Top 5
1 Auckland
2 Gold Coast
3 Melbourne
4 Sydney
5 Brisbane


----------



## NanoMini

Gold Coast is famous now.








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ld_Coast_Convention_and_Exhibition_Centre.jpg


----------



## NanoMini

http://images.macalba.net/2011/09/2...ion-and-exhibition-centre-and-CBD-skyline.jpg


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13554090974/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sydney, Australia*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/sminor/12329392655


----------



## Highcliff

port moresby, papua new guinea....








http://www.pacific.clgf.org.uk/port-moresby-papua-new-guinea/


----------



## Highcliff

darwin, australia is very underrated....








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1213953


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA*


Approximate View from the 29th Floor on Symphony Honolulu


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gold Coast, Australia*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/banphotos/12282653085


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Auckland, New Zealand*

McLennan_ATEED_0041 by camillegarcia2, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13591154963


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Perth, Australia*









View of Perth CBD from King's Park Botanic Garden, Perth, WA by T F Henriksen, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA*


Approximate View from the 29th Floor on Symphony Honolulu


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brisbane, Australia*

View Brisbane by p_vanbeek, on Flickr


----------



## hamasaki

delete


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sydney, Australia*









Sydney skyline taken with D300 and Sigma 18-50mm f2.8 by  Claudius, on Smugmug


----------



## DW98

Sydney


----------



## Yellow Fever

why is Fukuoka in this thread?


Honolulu









https://www.flickr.com/photos/clarsonx/13928083397/in/contacts/


----------



## JuanPaulo

Yellow Fever said:


> why is Fukuoka in this thread?


I was asking myself the same question :nuts: Nice picture of Honolulu Yellow Fever! kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*

Plenty of free options to see the skyline in Melbourne by p_vanbeek, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sydney, Australia*

Sydney City skyline viewed from Cremorne Point by Andy Burton Oz, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

Mel-bn. :colgate:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gold Coast, Australia*

Gold Coast City Skyline - Sunrise by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Honolulu


Flickr 上 AdrienG. 的 O'ahu


Flickr 上 AdrienG. 的 O'ahu


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sidney


Flickr 上 Paul Amestoy 的 153/365


----------



## DW98

Yellow Fever said:


> Sidney


It's Sydney, not Sidney. 

Melbourne.


----------



## wino

comparing the last 2 pics , Melbourne wins!!


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sydney


Flickr 上 Sean Phillips Photography 的 Sydney NSW


Melbourne


Flickr 上 Sean Phillips Photography 的 Melbourne


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brisbane, Australia*

Brisbane Skyline from Toowong Cemetery by stephenk1977, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Perth


Flickr 上 Dyker_The_Horse 的 Perth, Western Australia


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sydney, Australia*

FerryArrive_WatsonsBay by Benoni Boykie, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Gold Coast









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dshurdle/14507013353


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sydney, Australia*

Sydney Skyline by Jigsawn, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gold Coast, Australia*

Surfers Paradise late afternoon from Southport by Ralph Green, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA*









Harbor_Court_Plaza_1301_7F4A3057  by Scott Villard, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Brisbane









Lensaloft








Lensaloft








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14348693483/in/pool-brisbaneskyscrapers








https://www.flickr.com/photos/catnthehat/14010137588/in/pool-brisbaneskyscrapers


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Melbourne









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14228885059








Lensaloft








Lensaloft








Lensaloft


----------



## DZH22

1 Melbourne
2 Sydney
3 Brisbane
4 Perth
5 Gold Coast
6 Auckland
7 Adelaide
8 Wellington


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA*


MG_8371 by PF Bentley /Civil Beats, cropped and uploaded by jpmorla, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Melbourne



Flickr 上 marin.tomic 的 Melbourne skyline


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sydney, Australia*

City sunrise by Geoff Heaton, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gold Coast, Australia*


Gold Coast City Skyline - Sunrise by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## MelboyPete

JuanPaulo said:


> *Sydney, Australia*
> 
> City sunrise by Geoff Heaton, on Flickr


That's a great pic of Sydney, love the density


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brisbane, Australia*


Brisbane City From Mount Cootha by Gareth Ruhe, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Melbourne









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markgaler/15363863582








http://www.flickr.com/photos/plantdink/15282313136








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15222699786


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Humpback whales and the Gold Coast skyline 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewgodwin/15190164158


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Brisbane









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15352391746








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15188323510


----------



## atomx

nice


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA*


DSC02310 by lukepapamihail, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gold Coast, Australia*


~ All That Glitters ~ by Aaron Bishop Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Brisbane

IMG_3494 by Redback200, on Flickr

Black and White by Diane Kay1, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brisbane, Australia*


View from RBWH Block 7 by stephenk1977, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas

^^
Today Missoni comes to the city :lol: btw good pics guys


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sydney









https://www.flickr.com/photos/akc77/15286446368/sizes/h/in/explore-2014-10-07/


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA*


View from the top : WAIKIKI BEACH by Prayitno / Thank you for (4 millions +) views, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


Melbourne from Melbourne Star-10 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Rivaille

My top 5 

1. Melbourne
2. Sydney
3. Brisbane
4. Auckland
5. Perth


----------



## little universe

*Sydney - 悉尼*



Sydney Skyline Panorama by Matt Weller - IG @mattwellerphotography, on Flickr


Blaze of Glory by Matt Weller - IG @mattwellerphotography, on Flickr







​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gold Coast, Australia*


Gold Coast Australia by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA*


Honolulu in the Morning by Dave Fine, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Melbourne, Australia


DSC_4013 by houseworld, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Melbourne
Brisbane
Sydney
Gold Coast
Honolulu
Perth


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gold Coast, Australia*


Surfers Kyline from Burleigh Heads by michael.suzor, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Auckland, New Zealand*


520002693.jpg by Highland Adventures, on Flickr


----------



## EMArg

(Edited)


----------



## EMArg

(Edited)


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Neither LA nor Monte Carlo are a part of Oceania, though


----------



## EMArg

It seems you're right, sorry. I thought it were skylines with direct views to any ocean.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gold Coast, Australia
*

Swell by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sydney, Australia*









IMG_7168.jpg by MG Pix, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brisbane, Australia*


IMG_0529 by christelle.vernay, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Gold Coast

Surfers Paradise by simon.morris, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA*


Now that's a room with a view! by Kukui Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Adelaide, Australia*


City of Adelaide by Danijel J, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Perth, Australia









Sailing the Swan by Steve Kerrison, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


Melbourne from Melbourne Star-10 by Quick Shot Photos, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Auckland, New Zealand*


Auckland First Light #2 by Barrie Seed, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Gold Coast


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Perth, Australia*


Perth City by Aestheticshots, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sydney, Australia*


DSC_0370 by dverkade, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Sydney - 悉尼*



Misty Sydney by Matt Weller - IG @mattwellerphotography, on Flickr


Fire Sunset by Matt Weller - IG @mattwellerphotography, on Flickr










​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*









Melbourne by Matthew Kenwrick, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brisbane, Australia*


Brisbane - Kangaroo Point by Lukim, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gold Coast, Australia*


P1030523 by Suvodip26, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA*









Big City Life by Tyrosize Production, on 500px


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sydney, Australia*









21112014-DSC_2029 by ciol46, on Flickr


----------



## linum

For sheer density Sydney and Melbourne are the clear winners...

Perth and Auckland have pretty skylines... but not enough skyscrapers... they both need another 5-10 towers...

Brisbane and the Gold Coast have impressive skylines - Brisbane is very condensed and now with those 2 Meriton towers - it's getting taller and taller.

Adelaide barely has a skyline...


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Auckland, New Zealand*


Auckland Skyline from Davenport by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA*


IMG_8255 by jpmorla, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Melbourne Australia by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gold Coast, Australia*


Gold Coast Skyline by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Melbourne


Melbourne Australia by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

Melbourne

Melbourne from Williamstown by buskyboy, on Flickr

Melbourne 2 by ClayBuddha, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraperhighrise

JuanPaulo said:


> *Gold Coast, Australia*
> 
> 
> Gold Coast Skyline by Mike:R, on Flickr


looks almost like miami.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


Melbourne Skyline Winter Sunrise by globetrekimages, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Gold Coast

Gold Coast cityscape, Queensland by FifthGearPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


DSC_6626 by Barry Wen, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gold Coast, Australia*


Surfers Paradise - Helicopter Shot by SnapUnLtd, on Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Sydney - 悉尼*



Sydney under clouds and blue sky by .Stephen..Brennan., on Flickr












​


----------



## little universe

*Perth - 珀斯*



City on the Swan by .Stephen..Brennan., on Flickr


The lights come on by .Stephen..Brennan., on Flickr









​


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brisbane, Australia*


Brisbane skyline viewed from St Lucia. by nickhcliff, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


Untitled by bradymathieson1, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Gold Coast*


Sundale Bridge by Rodney Topor, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA*


Downtown Honolulu by Edmund Garman, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Melbourne*


Melbourne Skyline by Keif.Ro, on Flickr


----------



## kareen21

#1. Melbure
#2. Sydney...
that's it


----------



## Lachlan333

Miami


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


DSCF7568 by armsultan, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Auckland, New Zealand*


2 DSC00815 by Hannah Lubbers, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA*


On th 10t floor of #alohatower. View of #waikiki #honolulu by K_TuZon, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gold Coast, Australia
*

g10 by iidaoikarinen, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


Untitled by Irene Cabre, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brisbane, Australia*


20150214-JVD_1669 by clickwolf, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Tumon, USA*


Tumon, GU by Stealthatic, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA*


Aerial view of Waikiki Beach and Honolulu, Hawaii by IIP Design, on Flickr


----------



## ssiguy2

#1.Melbourne
#2. Brisbane
#3. Sydney


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Gold Coast

Burleigh beach by beckie42, on Flickr
Gold Coast - Sunrise by fizzi87, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sydney, Australia*


Sydney by Aldo van Zeeland, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brisbane, Australia*


Brisbane by Fasene, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA
*

Honolulu sunset by Sileong, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sydney, Australia
*

Sydney by Graham`s pics, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


DSC07325 by Rodders LW, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


Untitled by Ankur V, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

It is time for a new page! kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Auckland, New Zealand*


DSC_2159 by cindaplayer, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA*









Ala Wai Boat Harbor || Kahanamoku Lagoon by David Marriott, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


IMG_7269 by jakejpeg, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brisbane, Australia*


Stormy backdrop by jpauledwards8587, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Perth, Australia*


DSC_0089 by SerendipityIII, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

Sydney









Sydney Skyline by mncphotography


----------



## MelboyPete

Love Sydney sklyine pics that show off it's density, especially the pics at dusk/night as the city lights look awesome.


----------



## linum

I would say Melbs and Brisbane have the best skylines - *purely focusing on just the skyscrapers........ *Sydney with it's natural setting and density obviously looks impressive too.... but I just feel the design in Sydney isn't as 'good'.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Is there a height restriction in Sydney? Its skyline needs some height imo.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Honoluu


Honolulu, Hawaii by Tony Shi Photos, on Flickr


----------



## linum

Yellow Fever said:


> Is there a height restriction in Sydney? Its skyline needs some height imo.


Yes I believe it's capped with the Westfield Tower.... or 'heritage listed' or some crap...... it's a shame - Sydney would rock some supertalls


----------



## linum

Yellow Fever said:


> Honoluu
> 
> 
> Honolulu, Hawaii by Tony Shi Photos, on Flickr


Hawaii looks beautiful but IMO the skyline is not impressive.... looks like Australia's Gold Coast *in the eighties.....
*


----------



## linum

Hudson11 said:


> *Melbourne*
> 
> 
> Melbourne Skyline by Keif.Ro, on Flickr


This angle and filter  almost makes Melbourne look tropical and beachy


----------



## linum

JuanPaulo said:


> *Brisbane, Australia*
> 
> 
> 20150214-JVD_1669 by clickwolf, on Flickr


Love this image of Brisbane.... and once the Skytower and 1 William St are completed - even better :banana:


----------



## Hudson11

20150327_1642 by philk_56, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA*


IMG_1584 by mmagnotta, on Flickr


----------



## linum

^^ not bad for 1984


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sydney, Australia*


Observatory Hill, Sydney by Steve Astorga, on Flickr


----------



## linum

^^ Milson's Point is so 80's in Sydney - "wrong side"  of the bridge!!!!!!


----------



## skyscrapercitybrasil

Sydney.


----------



## skyscrapercitybrasil

linum said:


> Hawaii looks beautiful but IMO the skyline is not impressive.... looks like Australia's Gold Coast *in the eighties.....
> *


Looks like Brazilian cities.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brisbane, Australia
*

009_Brisbane_8000748_MOD_20150411 by NViktor, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


sunset from Eureka Skydeck 88 A by Zero Project Mel, on Flickr


----------



## linum

^^ I like that Southbank has become it's own mini CBD.......


----------



## Surrealplaces

^Awesome pic of Melbourne. I wish I gotten some pics like that when i was up in the Skydeck.


----------



## Surrealplaces

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Sydney Australia by Surrealplaces, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Auckland, New Zealand*


Auckland City by Scolds, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

Surfer's Paradise - Gold Coast City


Currumbin Rocks by Mike:R, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


20150408 Melbourne by lavie_coffee, on Flickr


----------



## linum

^^ lovely Port Phillip Bay...... ha


----------



## kareen21

Yeah, melburne nowdays like new york...


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA*


Whale and Ala Moana Beach Park by jdnx, on Flickr


----------



## linum

kareen21 said:


> Yeah, melburne nowdays like new york...


If you were drunk and had your eyes squinted :lol:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gold Coast, Australia
*

DSC_6823 by OanhNguyenV, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Honolulu - Hawaii, USA*


Beautiful Honolulu by Tony Shi Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Brisbane


Little Brisbane by Mikey Mack, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sydney, Australia*


IMG_1196 by kevinbalzereit, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


DSC_9013 by houyaxi, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sydney, Australia*


Sydney CBD by Andrea Schaffer, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Sydney Harbour Sunset by Anthony Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Melbourne Australia by Kevin Cappis, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Brisbane*


Brisbane CBD from Mt Gravatt by stephenk1977, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA*


Rain is coming by rnakama_photos, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Melbourne

Final descent to Melbourne by Sander Groffen, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brisbane, Australia*


Brisbane City by Noel Hanigan, on Flickr


----------



## MelboyPete

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Melbourne
> 
> Final descent to Melbourne by Sander Groffen, on Flickr


mg: Now that's an impressive pic... :cheers:


----------



## Hudson11

Wellington, NZ


2015_05_17_ewr-lax-akl-wlg_076 by Doc Searls, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


DSC06601 by Rod VinC, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Honolulu


Island Metropolis Honolulu.. Half of it.. by Tony Shi, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Auckland, New Zealand*


056_9761 by Additional Waitematā Harbour Crossing, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Perth, Australia*


Perth city skyline at twilight by Ralph Green, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


St Kilda foreshore by Bob Schorer, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gold Coast, Australia*


The first rays of the morning sun by 冷酷荣誉36, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sydney, Australia*


-585388321 by drmarizz batiforra, on Flickr


----------



## renshapratama

why no many skyscrapers in Canberra? We know that city is the capital city of Australia


----------



## mw123

renshapratama said:


> why no many skyscrapers in Canberra? We know that city is the capital city of Australia


It's a planned city with height limits. They're there to protect sight lines between buildings and monuments.


----------



## Surrealplaces

Lightning by eveazure, on Flickr


----------



## Hourglassnebula

Gold coast has an impressive "front row" of skyscrapers kinda like Balneariu Camburio in Brazil, but my favorite is Melbourne with its diverse skyscrapers :cheers:


----------



## nameless dude

Surrealplaces said:


> Lightning by eveazure, on Flickr


That's one of the most impressive pics of Sydney I've seen for a while, thanks for posting!



Hourglassnebula said:


> Gold coast has an impressive "front row" of skyscrapers kinda like Balneariu Camburio in Brazil, but my favorite is Melbourne with its diverse skyscrapers :cheers:


Agreed, even with the swathe of new towers Melbourne's getting there seems to be quite a variation in the both the design and colour of facades. And the Eureka has to be my favourite tower in Australia, its reflective blue and gold glass and the sharp angles and chiseled edges on its facade looks stunning especially in person from up close.


----------



## nameless dude

*Sydney*









https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3726/19098533125_d38c33cc4d_k.jpg


----------



## Surrealplaces

*Gold Coast, Australia*


The first rays of the morning sun by 冷酷荣誉36, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

*Sydney*


Untitled by DVD Player, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Untitled by DVD Player, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


IMG_4347 by Jasmine Abel, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brisbane, Australia*


A Cloud Shadowed Brisbane by Luan Oosthuizen, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


City of Melbourne, Australia by Les Butcher, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sydney, Australia*


Recording Studios Sydney: Spring time by Crash Symphony, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA*


Downtown Honolulu Skyline by Michael Okamoto, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Wellington, New Zealand*


Wellington Cityscape by Global Experience, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Brisbane

Brisbane City by Shelley Sparrow, on Flickr

Gold Coast

A stunning sunset, Rainbow Bay, Coolangatta by Shelley Sparrow, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brisbane, Australia*


Brisbane City waiting for River Fire-1= by John, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sydney, Australia*


IMG_0436 by 1D X, on Flickr


----------



## Surrealplaces

Purple sunset by a.canvas.of.light, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia
*

IMG_2302-2 by jakejpeg, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brisbane, Australia
*

BrisbaneA_154 by Matteo Villanova, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA*


Untitled by jpmorla, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA*


Early morning in Kakaʻako. Honolulu, Hawaii by Sileong, on Flickr


----------



## linum

JuanPaulo said:


> *Honolulu, USA*
> 
> 
> Early morning in Kakaʻako. Honolulu, Hawaii by Sileong, on Flickr


HNL looks fab...... but in a very 80's kinda way!!!! Looks fun too!!!!


----------



## linum

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Brisbane
> 
> 
> Little Brisbane by Mikey Mack, on Flickr


THAT IS FAB!!!!!


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


Melbourne from St Kilda by Rodney Topor, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gold Coast, Australia*


Untitled by Jack Lewsley, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sydney, Australia*


IMG_1447 by Van Dy, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


SAM_8710 by Sophia Anca, on Flickr


----------



## MelboyPete

Nice....this angle makes Pearl appear as a sipertall, if only.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brisbane, Australia
*

DSC04424 by Dragons-field, on Flickr


----------



## astywshe

*월드카지노≫¶『NGP7。COM』¶≪라이브카지노*

월드카지노≫¶『NGP7。COM』¶≪라이브카지노 월드카지노≫¶『NGP7。COM』¶≪라이브카지노월드카지노≫¶『NGP7。COM』¶≪라이브카지노월드카지노≫¶『NGP7。COM』¶≪라이브카지노월드카지노≫¶『NGP7。COM』¶≪라이브카지노월드카지노≫¶『NGP7。COM』¶≪라이브카지노월드카지노≫¶『NGP7。COM』¶≪라이브카지노월드카지노≫¶『NGP7。COM』¶≪라이브카지노월드카지노≫¶『NGP7。COM』¶≪라이브카지노월드카지노≫¶『NGP7。COM』¶≪라이브카지노월드카지노≫¶『NGP7。COM』¶≪라이브카지노월드카지노≫¶『NGP7。COM』¶≪라이브카지노월드카지노≫¶『NGP7。COM』¶≪라이브카지노월드카지노≫¶『NGP7。COM』¶≪라이브카지노월드카지노≫¶『NGP7。COM』¶≪라이브카지노월드카지노≫¶『NGP7。COM』¶≪라이브카지노월드카지노≫¶『NGP7。COM』¶≪라이브카지노월드카지노???


----------



## astywshe

*월드카지노≫∬『UPK9。COM』∬≪젠틀맨카지노*

월드카지노≫∬『UPK9。COM』∬≪젠틀맨카지노 월드카지노≫∬『UPK9。COM』∬≪젠틀맨카지노월드카지노≫∬『UPK9。COM』∬≪젠틀맨카지노월드카지노≫∬『UPK9。COM』∬≪젠틀맨카지노월드카지노≫∬『UPK9。COM』∬≪젠틀맨카지노월드카지노≫∬『UPK9。COM』∬≪젠틀맨카지노월드카지노≫∬『UPK9。COM』∬≪젠틀맨카지노월드카지노≫∬『UPK9。COM』∬≪젠틀맨카지노월드카지노≫∬『UPK9。COM』∬≪젠틀맨카지노월드카지노≫∬『UPK9。COM』∬≪젠틀맨카지노월드카지노≫∬『UPK9。COM』∬≪젠틀맨카지노월드카지노≫∬『UPK9。COM』∬≪젠틀맨카지노월드카지노≫∬『UPK9。COM』∬≪젠틀맨카지노월드카지노≫∬『UPK9。COM』∬≪젠틀맨카지노월드카지노≫∬『UPK9。COM』∬≪젠틀맨카지노월드카지노≫∬『UPK9。COM』∬≪젠틀맨카지노월드카지노≫∬『UPK9。COM』∬≪젠틀맨카지노월드카지노???


----------



## Hudson11

*Honolulu, USA*


Honolulu skyline by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sydney, Australia*


Sydney to the sea by Howard, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA*


IMG_9969 by jpmorla, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Goald Coast, Australia*


Gold Coast Skyline by Steve Austin, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


Melbourne by Gavin Haberfield, on Flickr


----------



## MelboyPete

Nice angle. Melbs is certainly bulking up. :cheers:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sydney, Australia*


P1170392 by Paul Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


P1000133 by asir2013, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gold Coast, Australia*


Surfers.spit by Scott G, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sydney, Australia*


The Streets - Sydney by bitt-n .com, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hagatña, USA*


Rainbow over Tumon by James, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gold Coast, Australia
*

IMG_6458 by Oliverlee98, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sydney, Australia*


Sydney Skyline - Australia's famous harbour city and capital of New South Wales. by javansg, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Auckland, New Zealand*


P1140423 by photosilove, on Flickr


----------



## MelboyPete

If any 2 cities look alike it's Sydney & Auckland


----------



## BenjaminEli

not at all


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gold Coast, Australia*


Surfers Paradise - Gold Coast by Jared Beaney, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sydney, Australia*


IMG_9149 by Wolfgang Kritzinger, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Perth, Australia*


Kings Park by Lynton Bennett, on Flickr


----------



## agoragk




----------



## JuanPaulo

*Hagatña, USA*










彩色杜夢灣 Colorful~ Tumon Bay by Clonedbird 克隆鳥 & Iris 艾莉絲, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


DSC_0433 by U.S. Consulate General Melbourne, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


DSCF3090 by Jonathan Day, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA
*

Tower View by Drew Tarvin, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

Melbourne


#Melbourne at night by Ilia Frenkel, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Auckland, NZ*


Auckland, New Zealand by Phil Duckett, on Flickr


----------



## mw123

Sydney


Barangaroo by mornnb, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sydney, Australia*


Barangaroo by Robert Casboult, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Brisbane


Brisbane: Last Light by Chris Ring, on Flickr


20150724-Brisbane Fog 05 by Adam Hanley, on Flickr









https://www.instagram.com/p/BDNb9uTlgDp/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BCynjcox6s8/









https://www.instagram.com/p/BBI8GZaR6to/









https://www.instagram.com/p/_qVGnoimXO/?taken-by=will_brown_115









https://www.instagram.com/p/BDKSxJAimZF/?taken-by=will_brown_115









https://www.instagram.com/p/_qVqzQCmYJ/?taken-by=will_brown_115


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brisbane, Australia*


Sfondi-citta-sul-mare-3 by Bruno Colombi, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gold Coast, Australia*


Skyline by Mike Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Time for a new page kay:


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA*


IMG_2872 by Nathan Hall, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gold Coast, Australia*

Gold Coast 09 by Lyn Dawson, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


Melbourne Skyline by Federico Prevedello, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brisbane, Australia*









Leaving BrisVegas. 137/366 by Jennifer Dudley-Nicholson, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sydney, Australia*


_DSC5033 by Luan Nogueira, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA
*

Untitled by User, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brisbane, Australia*


Brisbane CBD from Grange by stephenk1977, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Perth, Australia*


Low Quay by Rob Coates, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Honolulu, USA

Untitled by User, on Flickr


----------



## Xicano




----------



## Xicano

Puerto Vallarta


----------



## Xicano

Acapulco


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

^^ Go read the thread again

Hint: Mexico is not within the Oceania region


----------



## Kadzman

It that was the case, shouldn't it be "Best Oceanian" skyline, rather than oceanic?
To my understanding, oceanic pertains to things relating to the ocean, not specifically the Oceanian region.


----------



## JuanPaulo

Maybe the moderators can change the title of the thread (yet again) and delete all the posts with pictures that do not belong here.


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

Kadzman said:


> It that was the case, shouldn't it be "Best Oceanian" skyline, rather than oceanic?
> To my understanding, oceanic pertains to things relating to the ocean, not specifically the Oceanian region.


Surely it should be obvious?

Half the skylines posted here have minimal to no interaction with an ocean.
Brisbane is on a river, Melbourne on a river feeding into a bay 60km from the ocean!, Perth and adelaide more rivers.

Only the Gold Coast skyline can properly take that title.


----------



## Xicano

Kadzman said:


> It that was the case, shouldn't it be "Best Oceanian" skyline, rather than oceanic?
> To my understanding, oceanic pertains to things relating to the ocean, not specifically the Oceanian region.


^^^^ My thoughts exactly Ocean Skylines, and Honolulu and the Pacific coast of Mexico share the same Ocean

Manzanillo Mexico


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Why do you keep posting pictures of Mexican cities in this thread? This thread is for cities in the continent of "Oceania" which includes Australia, New Zealand, and all islands of Polynesia, Melanesia, and Micronesia. And yes, Honolulu is in this thread because it is located in Polynesia. :bash:


----------



## Xicano

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Why do you keep posting pictures of Mexican cities in this thread? This thread is for cities in the continent of "Oceania" which includes Australia, New Zealand, and all islands of Polynesia, Melanesia, and Micronesia. And yes, Honolulu is in this thread because it is located in Polynesia. :bash:



^^^^ stop tripping its on the same ocean


----------



## Kadzman

The term oceanic is too ambiguous. For most of us not within the Oceania realm, the word is an adjective describing relationship to the ocean. Taken as a specific noun, not all are familiar to that convention of ascribing that term to Oceania specifically. Maybe the moderators could define the title to be less vague..

All these while I was wondering why there are no Rio de Janeiros, Cape Towns, Hong Kongs, San Franciscos and other seaside cities etc.for by convention, they are all oceanic cities..


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia
*

EHB_3286 by Edward Blake, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

sidney








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1888822


----------



## JuanPaulo

A great angle of this city's skyline kay:


*Sydney, Australia*


City by Ulrich Schwarz, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brisbane, Australia*


Brisbane City from Mt Coot-tha on a near perfect day. by John Hammond, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gold Coast, Australia*


DSC06705 by 董 姿辰, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gold Coast, Australia*


Gold Coast by Geordie Guy, on Flickr


----------



## Paolo98.To

*Auckland* kay:



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16998567528/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11511604805/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/rbrienza/7017040719/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/loic80l/16027580161/


----------



## devondale

erth, not the best but look really nice for its size. Regulatory Affairs VietNam*diễn đàn seo time* cung cấp *morphin* và alpha choay flavonoid là gì và *phenobarbital*

rotunda 
https://nhathuoclongtam.vn/san-pham/hepbest/
pentoxipharm 
ezinol


----------



## Nick Holmes

Sydney looks a bit oldfashioned while Melbourne looks quite cool and modern.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia
*

EHB_6625 by Edward Blake, on Flickr


----------



## phantrang

forum seo is Very beautiful city trungtamthuoc.com


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA*









08112016_004_ by ALOHA de HAWAII, on Flickr


----------



## DRD4-7R

Auckland looks pretty good


----------



## linum

Zaz965 said:


> sidney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1888822


Sydney


----------



## linum

JuanPaulo said:


> *Honolulu, USA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 08112016_004_ by ALOHA de HAWAII, on Flickr


Does HNL have any skyscrapers over 200m?


----------



## linum

BRISBANE - #3 Australian city.....








[/url]IMG_4537 by Liamoamore, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## linum

More BRISBANE







[/url]IMG_4525 by Liamoamore, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## linum

More Brisbane...







[/url]IMG_8629_zps4ob6fptk by Liamoamore, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## linum

JuanPaulo said:


> *Melbourne, Australia
> *
> 
> EHB_3286 by Edward Blake, on Flickr


With a blue sky...... this photo would be 100% perfect


----------



## JuanPaulo

linum said:


> Does HNL have any skyscrapers over 200m?


No, by regulation the tallest allowed is 400 ft to the roof plus 25 ft of ornamentation/crown above the roof for a total of 425 ft. The only exception is the First Hawaiian Center which measures approximately 394' to the roof but has a 34-ft high crown/parapet that brings the total height of the building to 428 ft. This tower was built with a variance for the extra 3 feet in height.


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gold Coast, Australia*


A Day In Sydney by Ashraful Alam, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA*









_ND60000-44 by David Grube, on Flickr


----------



## Nick Holmes

Honolulu is the Benidorm of the US


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brisbane, Australia*









City in golden sun by Stephen Mudge, on Flickr


----------



## jpsolarized

Melbourne


Untitled by Ian Wakefield, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Perth, Australia*


Perth City : Western Australia by Benjamin Ballande, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Timon, Guam, USA*


2016-10-04 14.03.30 by Taro Odawara, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


Melbourne Skyline by SkylineGTR, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sydney, Australia*


" SYDNEY " by Rein Domingo, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Auckland, New Zealand*


Devonport-15 by David Quick, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA*


Honolulu from Diamond Head by Sam Gao, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Sydney*
Golden City by pero belobrajdic, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Gold Coast*
Closing In by Mike Robertson, on Flickr
Gold Coast Panorama BW by Mike Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brisbane, Australia*


Brisbane Cityscape by stephenk1977, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


Melbourne skyline_Albert Park by Rob Deutscher, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


Melbourne_Shifting north by Rob Deutscher, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gold Coast, Australia*


Surfers Paradies - Gold Coast by christian oblak, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Brisbane, Australia*
Titanium by Mike Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

Brisbane's skyline is probably the Australian skyline that has changed the most in recent years! :cheers:


----------



## spidey7312

JuanPaulo said:


> Brisbane's skyline is probably the Australian skyline that has changed the most in recent years! :cheers:


Depending on the definition of "recent years", I'd say that honor goes to Gold Coast.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Melbourne:*

DSC_1313 by edwardhblake, on Flickr

Melbourne Skyline by Fleur Trsnl, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Sydney:*

East-Facing View from Lvl 23 of UTS Tower [Public domain], by Danausi (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons


----------



## muflih

just suscribe,,


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Darwin:*
City Landscape Darwin by Jeremy_DxG, on Flickr


----------



## spidey7312

*Gold Coast, Queensland*


Gold Coast by tkreek, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Darwin is a rare find on this forum! Great find Chicagoan! :cheers:


----------



## spidey7312

*Gold Coast, Queensland*


Gold Coast Skyline by Mike Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Auckland, New Zealand*


Tower by Anatoly Chernyshev, on Flickr


----------



## Vergelf

*Gold Coast, Australia*
Distant Towers by Mike Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## george_costanza

*Perth, Australia*








Picture: instagram/kirkhillephotography


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Gold Coast


Glass by Mike Robertson, on Flickr


Surfers Paradise - Drone Photograph Black and White by Phil Savory, on Flickr


Surfers Paradise Drone Photograph by Phil Savory, on Flickr


----------



## BigBiggerBiggest

I cant stand that BHP building in Perth. for me it ruins the look of the skyline and will require other either more imposing buildings to fit in or completely opposite of beautiful spires which will render its looks obsolete. And having it sit right in front of the Rio Tnto building too.. [facepalm]


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ I actually think it looks very nice.


----------



## fox1

BigBiggerBiggest said:


> I cant stand that BHP building in Perth. for me it ruins the look of the skyline and will require other either more imposing buildings to fit in or completely opposite of beautiful spires which will render its looks obsolete. And having it sit right in front of the Rio Tnto building too.. [facepalm]


Agree 100%.


----------



## MelboyPete

With reference to the BHP building in Perth I think it depends from which angle it's viewed from. If viewing from the narrow side it looks ok, from the wide side it looks somewhat squat however I'm not a fan of the lattice at the top.


----------



## streetscapeer

*Honolulu:*


Hawai_112--ND4_5843 by BilderMaennchen, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Melbourne*
Cityview by Lauren Huston, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Sydney*
Sydney by Jason Tong, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

suva, fiji


























https://hif.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suva


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Perth, Australia*


06874-Perth by Xiquinho Silva, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Perth, Australia*


Australie - Perth by Mélina Paupe, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Sydney, Australia*


Sydney by Prash Ranjan, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Sydney*
Australia

Backlit City by Mark Merton, on Flickr
Sydney Morning by Mark Merton, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Gold Coast*
Australia 

IMG_6245 by Brennan Gippel, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich

*Melbourne*
Australia

Melbourne Australia by Les Butcher, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gold Coast, Australia*


Surfers Paradise by Mike Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## whizz_pat

My list:
1) Sydney - clear cut winner
2) Melbourne
3) Brisbane
4) Auckland
5) Gold Coast


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*


Melbourne / Mar 2018 by Eugene Kaspersky, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA*


Diamond Head by Joe Lay, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gold Coast, Australia*


Gold Coast Skyline by Mike Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## spidey7312

*Auckland

*
Sulphur Beach, Auckland by Prathepan, on Flickr


2018-02-25- Panasonic 156 RKL.jpg by Robert Loney, on Flickr


THE AUCKLAND CITY SKYLINE FROM THE SUMMIT OF MOUNT EDEN, AUCKLAND, NEW ZEALAND. by Amril Izan Imran, on Flickr


Back to the Fuchsia by Antony Eley, on Flickr


Auckland by Anthony Butler, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA*


Ala Moana Center Ewa side - an aerial view from my Mavic Pro over Ala Moana Park by Kaleomokuokanalu Chock, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Brisbane sunrise 30/06/18 by u/theandylaurel on reddit


----------



## Hudson11

*Honolulu*


aerial views of Honolulu by KenJet, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Sydney, Australia*








[/URL]
Sydney, Australia by Csaba&[email protected] Wanders, on Flickr








[/URL]
Sydney, Australia by Csaba&[email protected] Wanders, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Sydney, Australia*









https://photographers.ua/AleksandrLozitskiy/album/82821/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Melbourne, Australia*


On the water by Jared Beaney, on Flickr


----------



## geoking66

Melbourne:


Hot in the City by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Sydney, Australia*









https://www.reddit.com/r/CityPorn/comments/aisbho/wider_shot_of_sydney_australia/


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Brisbane, Australia*


Last rays over Brisbane by Steve Kossaris, on Flickr


----------



## richie rich

Art Nouveau City said:


> Last rays over Brisbane by Steve Kossaris, on Flickr


Brisbane is stretching it a bit.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ What do you mean?


----------



## AugustoPrz

Delete.


----------



## Art Nouveau City

*Brisbane, Australia*

June 2019


Reflecting sunset by Chris Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## richie rich

A Chicagoan said:


> ^^ What do you mean?


Not sure if I have misinterpreted the thread 'oceanic' or the people on here.
"if it were best Oceania skyline" then Brisbane would be right up there but as this thread is "Oceanic" then I took that as by the sea, as in Sydney, San Fran, New York, Rio, Seattle. On the sea or a Harbour at least. Not on a river albeit a tidal river. That's why I thought Brisbane was 'Stretching it a bit'.
Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## A Chicagoan

^^ I used to think “Oceanic” meant “on the ocean”, too. However, most people here seem to tacitly agree that “Oceanic” means “in Oceania”, except for an occasional newcomer. “Best Skylines in Oceania” probably would’ve been more unambiguous.


----------



## Art Nouveau City

@*richie rich*



nameless dude said:


> Oceania is a region. It is not any city on a coast. Google it.
> 
> Oceania:


But I agree the thread's name is not entirely correct.


----------



## JuanPaulo

^^ Should include Hawaii too as it is part of Polynesia.

*Gold Coast, Australia*


Gold Coast Skyline by Mike, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Melbourne, Australia*

157981721941712_20190924_183606562 by nigel0577, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Auckland, New Zealand*


Lanmark lineup by Stefan Marks, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Honolulu, USA*


Honolulu2 by RYROPHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## Joakim3

Probably a toss up between Gold Coast or Sydney.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Brisbane









by TerribleEntrepreneur on reddit


----------



## ElViejoReino

^^ wow!! Amazing picture of Brisbane, looks great!! maybe better than Sidney and similar to Melbourne :O


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Parramatta, Australia*


Parramatta Skyline, Winston Hills by Xing Y. Lin, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Gold Coast, Australia*


Blue Paradise by Robin McTaggart, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brisbane, Australia*


800_1559 by Lox Pix, on Flickr


----------



## Hailaga

*Perth, Australia*


Perth city not something I do "Landscape" by Mark Loh, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965

Sydney
Amazing Downtown Sydney ... by Pit Spielmann, no Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Brisbane, Australia











__
https://www.reddit.com/r/brisbane/comments/g3w31l


----------



## Kylie-5510

I was in Potro one day. . I with my friends went to the western point of continental Europe. It was breathtaking. We had Atlantic Ocean in front of us. It merged with the ocean blue sky. It seemed like the end of the world. We had only our mobile phones so none of us could take good picture. Believe me, it was incredible. I recommend everyone to visit that bay at least once


----------



## Ronydas

Mumbai, India


----------



## Ronydas

Mumbai;Another one


----------



## Yellow Fever

Brisbane

QUT Brisbane by QUT media, on Flickr


----------



## isaidso

To avoid confusion, perhaps the title of the thread should change from 'Oceanic' to 'Oceania'..... or 'Australasia'.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Perhaps "Best Skylines in Oceania"?


----------



## Ronydas

isaidso said:


> To avoid confusion, perhaps the title of the thread should change from 'Oceanic' to 'Oceania'..... or 'Australasia'.


Yeah, I'm sorry . I was confused by the title while posting the pictures of Mumbai!!


----------



## isaidso

No worries! And it was nice it see Mumbai anyway.


----------



## hkskyline

Sydney skyline from South Head by Jo Andrews, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

coastal sky by John Harvey, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

City of Perth ❤ by Amarnath Tade, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

#ILoveWhereILive 4 Aug 2020 by Charles Strebor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

Morning glow by Stanley Anagnostou, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

MEL Pano by The 3B&#x27;s, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Nouméa*

Point de vue sur Nouméa by Ben Caledonia, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

P1377773_LR by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

The Spit Gold Coast B/W Queensland iPhone 8 by Bob, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Sydney*

2020905 Sydney 4.2 by Ryan Payne, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast, Australia*

On a clear day you can see forever... by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Spring time in Brisbane by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

20200920 Sydney 1 by Ryan Payne, on Flickr

IMG_20200919_190932-01 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane City Sunset by Chris Ring, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Pink clouds above Perth City - Western Australia by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane - the wide view by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Surfers Paradise*

Surfers Paradise Sunset Lights by Robin McTaggart, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Melbourne skyline on a cold spring day by David Redfearn, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*North Sydney*

North Sydney from Gladesville Bridge by Simon Gatward, on Flickr[/B]


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Morning Golden Lights over Sydney Harbour. by Tack Soon, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Brisbane*


DSC_0564 by James Dun, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Perth*

Swan River by Stephen Brennan, trên Flickr


----------



## little universe

*Honolulu - 檀香山/火奴鲁鲁*
HI








by Leaf Zhu on 500px





​


----------



## lovecities888

Best Oceanic skyline= Melbourne.


----------



## Hudson11

Honolulu


Panorama Honolulu by Harry 66, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane City by Jane drumsara, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Hobart*

20201116-04-Hobart CBD by Roger Wong, on Flickr

20201207-02-CBD by Roger Wong, on Flickr

20201213-03-Waterfront by Roger Wong, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

Melbourne Skyline by Donald Yip, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Untitled by bigboysdad, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Perth*

DSCF7318 by Seng Mah, trên Flickr

DSCF7310 by Seng Mah, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney* 

Flight to the City by Bottled Photography, on Flickr

Flight to the City by Bottled Photography, on Flickr

Flight to the City by Bottled Photography, on Flickr

Flight to the City by Bottled Photography, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Wellington, NZ*

Wellington Anniversary Day Fireworks by andy, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

Westhaven Marina in Central Auckland, New Zealand. by Margaret Vickers, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Narrow Bridge, Perth by Mike Leishman, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

The old Nylex Clock by Ricardo Goncalves, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

#ILoveWhereILive 11 Feb 2021 by Charles Strebor, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Adelaide*









Adelaide city skyline at dusk by Andrey Moisseyev on 500px


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

Untitled by Steve Perkins, on Flickr

Portra 400 shot on a Linhof 612 Technorama by Steve Perkins, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane* 

Bne by Jane drumsara, on Flickr


----------



## redcode

*Melbourne*

DSC06866-Pano by Elias Trujillo, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

20210305-120547-08793-LR by Michael, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne *

Melbourne Dusk by Huu Phong Dinh, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Melbourne on a cloudy day by Ricardo Goncalves, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Sydney Seaplanes by David O&#x27;Keeffe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

From the heavens above by sccart, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Bird Of Paradise by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Ferry on the Parramatta river by John Turnbull, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Vibrant Perth by David Verbossche, on Flickr

Perth city closeup by David Verbossche, on Flickr


----------



## lovecities888

Best Oceanic skyline is Melbourne. I like Sydney's setting more though.


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Perth by Mike Leishman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

IMG_8438-Pano by Nathan Cox, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Auckland*

Devonport, Auckland by cody hale, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Southbank skyline at dusk by Trevor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Perth City by Adam Shillito, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane City by David Cameron, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Southbank skyline from Yarra by Trevor, on Flickr


----------



## Nightsky

If you want to study Australian skylines, you have to watch my new video, I have created one for each continent:






Cities with most skyscrapers in Oceania 2021 - World's Tallest Cities video part 4


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

188/365 Tropical. City. by Rodney Chester, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Perth:*








Perth mkii by Gordon Johnston on 500px.com


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

South Perth and ferry ride to Perth. by David O&#x27;Keeffe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Sunday afternoon in the city. by David O&#x27;Keeffe, on Flickr

Perth on a Sunday morning. by David O&#x27;Keeffe, on Flickr

Perth on a Sunday morning. by David O&#x27;Keeffe, on Flickr


----------



## JuanPaulo

*Brisbane, Australia*


Brisbane Over the Rooftops by Colin Grainger, on Flickr


Blue Hour Over Brisbane by Colin Grainger, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

CityScape Melbourne from Bulla.. by Mag, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Early morning Perth by Mike Leishman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Afternoon by Christine Lynch, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

DJI_0233 by Kate, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

_SAM0019 by Fabrizio Degni, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

#ILoveWhereILive 17 Sep 2021 by C. R. Strebor, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

The morning stillness by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Skyline by Joshua Leong, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Sydney Harbour Bridge by Discovering Digital, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

V/Line by Sammy Daly, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

The Spit QLD by Bob, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia *

Gold Coast sunrise this morning by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*Brisbane, Queensland, Australia*

Brisbane - bird&#x27;s eye view (Explore 6/10/2021) by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

various Jan (111 of 15) by Hugh Staunton, on Flickr

various Jan (108 of 15) by Hugh Staunton, on Flickr

various Jan (103 of 15) by Hugh Staunton, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Gold Coast*

Early Morning at Labrador Gold Coast by Bob, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Calm before the storm by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Monday morning walk around the bridges. by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr

Monday morning walk around the bridges. by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

Sydney Harbour morning by JongSoo Lee, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Melbourne on Monday afternoon. by David O'Keeffe, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Melbourne by Piero Damiani, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

*Honolulu*


210811141815 by Jesse James, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

4K-FLIKRDSC03357_DxO by Marc Pecorari, on Flickr


----------



## Harryx5

Cartagena , photos of my authorship.


----------



## hkskyline

*Sydney*

0S1A0077 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover

*Auckland, New Zealand*

Auckland by Hanna Tor, on Flickr


----------



## Neitzsche

The hills in the background of that Auckland pic are the remnants of an old volcano that at one was of the highest points in the country (est between 3000 - 4000m in height). Makes for a great backdrop for the city.


----------



## hkskyline

*Perth*

Perth and the Swan by Jared Beaney, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Brisbane*

Brisbane sunrise by Emanuel Papamanolis, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Auckland
🌊Auckland, Viaduct Harbour🌊 by AngieVallery Sisters, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline

*Melbourne*

Downtown Melbourne city lights by Dan Dirks, on Flickr


----------

